# Japangarten in Wien



## Digicat (9. Mai 2010)

Servus

Nach einem "Kurz-Tripp" zu Muttern, am heutigen Muttertag, waren wir noch auf einen Abstecher im Japanischen Garten in Wien.

Die Straßenansicht ... hinter den Sträuchern und Bäumen auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite verbirgt sich der Garten.
 

Der Eingangsbereich
       

Impressionen (leider waren keine Koi zu sehen )
                           

Ein sehr schöner Garten


----------



## Digicat (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japangarten in Wien*

Servus

Habe gerade diesen Link zum Park/Garten entdeckt ......

Noch ein paar Impressionen
         

Und ein paar Fische


----------



## Annett (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japangarten in Wien*

Hallo Helmut.

Eine wirklich schöne Anlage. 
Bist Du Dir bei den Sonnenbarschen sicher? 
Für mich sehen die eher wie ungefärbte Goldfische oder Karauschen aus...


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japangarten in Wien*

Schöne Bilder Helmut  - ich find die Schildkröte süüüüß


----------



## Echinopsis (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japangarten in Wien*

Wunderschöne Bilder, vielen Dank fürs Zeigen!

Soweit ich das sehe handelt es sich bei der Schildkröte um eine Rotwangenschmuckschildkröte (Trachemys scripta elegans), wird häufig ausgesetzt...


----------



## Conny (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japangarten in Wien*

Hallo Helmut,

schöner Japangarten, schöne Fotos aus dem schönen Wien


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japangarten in Wien*

Servus

Danke 

Aber der Japangarten ist wirklich eine Augenweide 

Werde ihn im Zuge der Jahreszeiten diesen festhalten 
Werde einmal das Stadtgartenamt kontaktieren, wenn den die Koi zu sehen sind.

@ Annett: Bin mir nicht sicher ob es __ Sonnenbarsche sind 
Vielleicht kann ja ein Experte ein Auge darauf werfen 

Edit: Der Schwarm ... könnten auch Rotfedern sein ?


----------



## Casybay (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Japangarten in Wien*

Hi Helmut, 
was für schöne Bilder, sehr herrlicher Garten


----------

